# Manual de servicio kenwood modelo R-A53



## moises (Jul 31, 2005)

Hola a todos estoy buscando el manual de servico del sistema de audio kenwood modelo R-A53, ya que tengo al sistema en modo protegido


----------



## ramacharakarlos (May 27, 2006)

hola
mira en este sitio:
www.leksound.net/dlweb/
oye yo necesito el de un rxd 755, sabes algo?


saludos


----------

